# [emerge] Proteger un paquet (résolu)

## ayame99

Bonjour,

         J essaye de notifier a portage de protéger un paquet, dans mon cas sys-kernel/gentoo-sources.Je m explique lors de la mise à jour complète du système la commande emerge --depclean est lancé il désinstalle tous les logiciels non nécessaire dont les anciens kernel je ne change pas systématiquement de kernel a chaque nouvelle version donc j ai besoin de garder les sources de mon kernel  actuel pour certain paquet (drivers nvidia;  app-misc/g15daemon ; ....) j ai essayé avec /etc/portage/profile/packages mais ca me donne 

```
!!! 'sys-kernel/gentoo-sources' is part of your system profile.

!!! Unmerging it may be damaging to your system.

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

    selected: 3.10.17 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

All selected packages: sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.10.17

>>> 'Selected' packages are slated for removal.

>>> 'Protected' and 'omitted' packages will not be removed.

```

Ce que j essaye d avoir c est de pouvoir choisir la version du kernel en "protected" ou "omitted"

Si quelqu un a une piste je suis preneur

----------

## ghoti

Bonjour,

Pour protéger une version particulière d'un paquet pour le --depclean, tu peux l'inclure dans ton "world" avec "emerge --noreplace" par exemple.

----------

## ayame99

merci pour ton info

le paquet sys-kernel/gentoo-sources est dans le fichier world ou a t on le droit à la même syntaxe que dans les fichiers package.* (use  keyword mask ... ) genre =sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.10.17?

----------

## xaviermiller

Je n'en sais rien, je laisse Portage gérer cela:

```
emerge --noreplace =sys-kernel/mon-kernel-ma-version
```

 :Wink: 

----------

## ayame99

merci pour toutes vos info

Dommage j aurais bien un fichier genre /etc/portage/package.protected ^^

----------

## xaviermiller

ce fichier existe : /var/lib/portage/world  :Wink: 

----------

## alcorel

salut !

y a t'il moyen de le protéger d'un update world ?

----------

## xaviermiller

oui, en mettant 

```
>tonpackage-version
```

dans /etc/portage/package.mask

----------

## alcorel

ouaip, décidément, aujourd'hui mon cerveau a du mal...

merci Xav'!  :Wink: 

----------

